# Strange Britannia Experience



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

This morning there was a local steam up at the Art Knapps store here in Surrey.
There were two portable tracks in use and I went to help Neil to make sure that his Accucraft (G1MRC) Britannia was behaving.
It seems to be doing very well, but we did have a 'strange' experience.
The portable track was not perfectly level, so you would expect there to be a change in speed as it went around.
Well there was, BUT every time it came UP the hill around the 10 or 12 foot radius curve it would accelerate like a bat out of ****! 
We would quickly rotate the throttle back down and it was fine until the next time around.
Neil pointed out that it appeared that the throttle was moving itself! Most strange.
We spotted exactly where this was happening and then stood and watched it closely as it went by.
Well, there is not much room between the cab and the tender, so the curve of the tender front was rubbing against the throttle lever causing it to move. 
Mystery solved.
Neil would then stand in position and just tap the throttle lever down the minute that it moved. 
I am sure that Neil will work out what and how to move things so that it will not be a problem in the future.
Like I said, it was a strange experience.
I have seen 'loose' throttle that are threaded the wrong way that rattle themselves open, but that is normally a slower acceleration.
This was like the driver had put his foot down to the floor. 
Always learning something new in this hobby. 
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Are you sure there wasn't an insect in the cab driving it?


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

There must have been, it was sure "Bugging" Neil.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, no doubt he will iron out the "bugs" in it for sure.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

David
We have one in the shop for services. Given your notice we will check for that circumstance. When we test ran it at the prior weekend it needs a bit of tuning but did not exhibit that problem.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

I just have to say, that I was pondering getting one of these and with all the reports of problems or adjustments needed, I must say, it was quite easy to be dissuaded. I understand that these are mechanical devices that do require maintenance, but for such a new engine I have heard and read about an awful lot of issues from the get go.


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Iceclimber (I wish you had a name like a normal person) this particular problem is an annoyance, not a problem; a slight adjustment will fix it. This engine ran right out of the box. It has a small boiler and small tank but then it's a small British engine, so it takes a little more "watching" than a large American road engine.


----------



## nsimpson (Mar 15, 2010)

Iceclimber - I am the owner of said Britannia and said strange experience, and while I am a one year old live steamer, I am a long, long, long, way away from a one year old person. I have bitten well and have 4 live steam engines in my first year. Britannia is my first alcohol fired and while I am very fortunate to have David and Dan to coach me into the 'alcohol' fraternity, I would buy the engine again in a heartbeat. As Dan said, it ran beautifully out of the box, wants desperately to pull a load, is very attractive and nicely detailed, and gets a lot of attention on the track. That is what it was built for, and for the price I think it would be hard to beat. Ah yes, the 'price' - I have yet to acquire my first Aster, and that is my next quest, but, for now I am very happy with Britannia, know of 2 other owners who are equally satisfied, and would offer that you not be too hasty in being dissuaded as you may miss out on a great engine. Any issues you have heard of on this forum may well have been operator inexperience and the regulator concern is minor. Cheers, Neil.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Well, that does make me feel a bit better. BTW, I would add my real name in my signature if I knew how to. I tried to edit, but can't seem to find the option. My name is Jeremiah.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By iceclimber on 23 Jan 2011 06:54 AM 
{snip...}[/i] BTW, I would add my real name in my signature if I knew how to. I tried to edit, but can't seem to find the option. My name is Jeremiah. *Forum Tool-bar >> My Profile >> My Settings >> Forum Preferences >> Signature text field*


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Steve. 

Neil, I meant no disrespect with my joking. I do hope you come to a good solution to the curves.


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

No problem, glad I could help.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is a photo from yesterdays steam up at Art Knapps, with Neil and myself running the Britannia.
The photo is courtesy of Myron (although I didn't ask him!!!) 
You can see the other track in the background with a Royal Hudson in steam. 
I tend to think that most, if not all, live steamer locomotives will have something strange about 'that' loco, and it may indeed be peculiar to ONLY that loco.
These are mechanical AND steam powered models, and we can't expect them to be perfect (not even Asters)!
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

The photo is courtesy of Myron (although I didn't ask him!!!) 

David,
If you did ask Myron, do you think he might supply us with some more photos? Looks like a great steam-up, two tracks and a buffet table in between.
Did you or Dan run any engines?

Rob meadows
Los Angeles


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

ALL 

Not to get into the "Ac" versus "As" discussion, BUT... 
When my Aster King George V kit was being assembled the driving wheels would not turn freely when the axle boxes were pushed into the slots in the frame. The frame [welded at the factory] was not square. The solution was to clamp one side of the frame in a bench vice and "beat the frame into submission with a hammer". In reality, a wood block was placed against one end of the plate frame not in the vice, and hit it with a ball pein hammer until the frame was square, as determined by a machinists square. When the drivers were installed the assemble rolled quite freely. 

The point is that there is seldom perfection in these models, and small scale live steam is typically considered a hobby for "fiddlers". It is like owning a vintage sports car; you either learn how to fix it and keep it tuned up yourself, or you spend the money to have the work done by a [hopefully] competent mechanic so you can enjoy the "driving" experience. 

The G1MCo Britannia is a very nice locomotive at a reasonable price. 

Regards


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob; I ran my Hadden Heisler on Saturday and my Big Boy today. This is one of the green houses at Art Knapp's Plantland in South Surrey. The buffet table was BBQ hot dogs supplied by AK's free of charge and sold to the public by donation with all proceeds going to the two clubs who own the layouts. Both layouts support track power and live steam, minimum radius on both is 10 foot. They will be setup until the end of January for anyone to come down and run.


----------



## Westport (Nov 28, 2009)

Rob, I was surprised to discover at the end of the day that I had only taken two photos on Saturday, the one published *without* permission by David Leech -who has now extinguished the round of beer I owed him for "adjusting" my brand new Accucraft DSP&P 191 which had a couple of issues-as per the topic; the other photo will keep me in beer at Stavers in April for* not* publishing a revealing photo of Neil Simpson-not a bad day! I ran my engine both days and as with everyone had a great time. Dan's Big Boy looked great- the two modular tables will be well used by both sparkies and live steamers until January 30th. I hope to run again this week.

Myron Claridge
West Port and Yukon


----------



## Ding Dong (Sep 27, 2010)

Myron, 
I fully understand how that happens when one is having too much fun! I am suprised that Dan didn't have a keg stashed under the hot dog table or perhaps he did?
As for David, I am still trying to get him to correct his pronunciation of the name on my Barrett engine, Laun...Ces... Ton Castle.

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


----------



## Dan Pantages (Jan 2, 2008)

Rob, you put on a hot cup sleeve and a plastic lid and no one thinks beer.


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm gonna remember that...great idea.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Ding Dong on 24 Jan 2011 04:39 PM 
Myron, 
I fully understand how that happens when one is having too much fun! I am suprised that Dan didn't have a keg stashed under the hot dog table or perhaps he did?
As for David, I am still trying to get him to correct his pronunciation of the name on my Barrett engine, Laun...Ces... Ton Castle.

Rob Meadows
Los Angeles


According to - http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A19773499 - it's pronounced lawn-stun. the first sylable looooong and the second syllable really short - a bit like an Easterner pronouncing Boston as Bost'n.

tac - whose name nobody can pronounce anyhow.


----------

